# Zeus



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Zeus, my friend Cyndie's golden, is at the Bridge after fighting lymphoma. Cyndie and her daughters took Zeus when my secretary was unable to keep him. Zeus fought hard and I know that Cyndie and the girls will miss him terribly.

Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Zeus.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Run free, dear Zeus. Condolences to your friend and her daughters.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your friends loss. Zeus was a handsome boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your friend and her daughters loss. Zeus looks like a real character. Run free sweet Zeus.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Zeus looks so adorable in this pic. RIP Zeus. Sending strength to all.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was so sad to see Zeus' name in this section.

He was such a good looking boy and so loved by his family. They will all be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Run with the wind Zeus...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed Zeus.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im sorry for your friends loss... RIP Zeus


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Gee I hate to hear this. Run free and fast, Zeus. My sympathies to your friend and her family. I hate cancer. I just hate it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I also hate to hear this. I'm so sorry that Zeus lost his fight with this horrific disease.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP Zeus, sorry the battle was lost but fought hard. Condolences to Zeus' family at this sad time. Praying for a cure for this dreaded disease.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I also hate to hear this. I'm so sorry that Zeus lost his fight with this horrific disease.


Me to its seems to be getting more and more common in our beloved Goldens.

Run free Zeus and play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest in Peace Mr. Zeus.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your friends loss

Run free Zeus


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

God speed sweet Zeus


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He will be missed, but he will always be loived.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Please know that Zeus' family is in our prayers.

RIP Zeus


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind remarks. Steve, the picture is beautiful. I've sent it to Cyndi and I know it will mean so much to her.


----------

